# Bookmatch



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

On a roll yesterday:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:. The Lord Blessed me with a few good bookmatches.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Somebodies been busy  I checked out all the walnut pictures you have posted in the last 24 hours...all nice stuff. :thumbsup:


.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.
I have to ask, what are your plans for those cuts. The 2 matched sets are fantastic.
Love black walnut.

(I've been sanding on a couple matched oak burl bookends and ready for clearcoat of some nature.)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aardvark,
Plans???? haven't made any definite ones. If a buyer comes along first they SELL!!!!!!:laughing::laughing::yes: I've dabled in furniture before but never bookmatched. Have a friend in ornamental iron who's mentioned doing a couple of joint ventures. The Lord's Blessed me with an ABUNDANCE and the cup is overflowing so it's all marketable and I'm satisfied with the stone that was pitched out and made into the cornerstone.
Daren, THANKS, you've been an inspiration and Great help/advice. May the Lord Bless you with More.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I sure don't do fine finished work, and lean to a rustic rough cut.
No Norm Abrams joinery type furniture in my shop. 

To me, I'm seeing a few unique fireplace mantles. There are so many options with cuts like those, and yet the Y makes em a rough thing to use unless a specific design pops up. (and that's what I do)
Praises for a find like that.


----------

